# Mobilier & solutions d’agencement pour vos équipements



## kaos (22 Février 2017)

Voilà déjà un moment que je voulais créer un fil autour des solutions mise en place pour
agencer le matériel informatique / High-tech qui entoure nos ordinateurs comme les Box, les Routeurs, les Bornes Airport, les Imprimantes, les NAS, les Onduleurs, les Consoles, les Platines, les Enceintes, les Écrans, les VP et tout ce que j'oublie et qui ne loge pas forcément sur le bureau.

Certains aiment quand ça clignotent, d'autres quand ça ne se voit pas, du simple achat de meuble média, au détournement des produits suédois, sans oublier les bricoleurs dans l’âme (DIY) ici, on poste des photos, on mesure, on compare et on discute.
​


----------



## kaos (22 Février 2017)

J'ouvre le bal, 

J'ai actuellement une ancienne Freebox HD et d'autres équipements, je vais passer sur Mini 4K et je suis à l'affut de diverses solutions pour mettre tout ça de façon propre (pas comme sur sur la première photo)


Actuellement ça donne ça et c'est vraiment pas tres beau 








J'ai donc des vues sur ces deux modèles IKEA.











Tous deux sont des IKEA PS et possèdent des trous pour passer les câbles et l'aération me semble suffisante même si je dois bidouiller pour rajouter un ventilateur.


Vous avez quoi, vous faites comment et vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Lierpok (22 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
Tu as pas peur du bruit ou d'un effet cage de faraday  avec le métal du meuble?

Pour ma part, les meubles Ikea en bois sont top. On coupe, on troue, on adapte...

J'ai supprimé le fond de certains meubles pour l'aération et renforcé avec des équerres. Il faut juste décaler le meuble du mur.

Cela fonctionne très bien pour les équipements qui chauffent (nas, box, routeur, pont...) ils ont disparu de mon champ de vision et sont facilement accessibles

Même chose pour l'audio et l'image dans un autre meuble. Là j'ai ajouté un déport infrarouge pour piloter l'ensemble avec les portes fermées.

À côté de mon bureau même chose pour l'imprimante avec une énorme multiprise en plus, une perceuse suffi à faire passer les câbles d'alimentation.

En bref il y a de la techno aux quatre coins de l'appart et en dehors des enceintes rien ne se voit...

j'aime Ikea, leurs meubles m'aiment moins [emoji846]


----------



## kaos (22 Février 2017)

C'est pas idiot du tout dis donc ! j'avoue que le coté vibration métallique m'avait effleuré l'esprit, on peut facilement éviter ça avec des tapis caoutchouc (que j'ai déjà récupérés) mais la découpe, là tu marque un point !

_Je vais considérer ta proposition avec la plus grand attention._

A l'occasion fais une ou deux photos, je serais content de m'inspirer de ce que tu as fais, t'as l'air d'avoir bien ficelé ton truc.


----------



## kaos (2 Avril 2017)

bon, j'ai finalement trouvé sur le bon coin un IKE PS blanc , je vais le chercher dans les jours qui viennent.






j'ai pu faire des test avec un meuble IKEA presque identique (tout pourri), en mettant ma box dedans et le wifi n'a aucun soucis a passer mais mes tests se sont arrêtés là, je n'ai pas eu le courage et le temps d'y placer mes NAS et d'évaluer le bruit. (je m'en fais pas trop la dessus, tout comme pour la ventilation, ça sera facile ...)

_J'ai pris les mesures et sauf erreur , je n'aurais aucun mal à y placer mon netgear RN104 + Syno DS416 + Freebox + Onduleur + Switch et même une grosse multiprise. _

La suite au prochain épisode ....


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2017)

La suite du projet,

Meuble IKEA acheté et placement de mes équipements à l'intérieur, cela nécessite
donc une ventilation adaptée donc une découpe de celui ci.
_J'ai pu éliminer les doutes au sujet du wifi après des tests cité plus haut dans un meuble de récup similaire._

_Voici le tracé des températures avant, pendant et après la mise en place du système de ventilation._





Lorsque la freebox était à l'air libre, le CpuB était à 66°C environ, une fois dans le meuble et avec la ventilation, je suis à 61°C
et tout ça sans bruit, j'ai même gagné en discrétion sur le bruit émis par les NAS.


*Listing du matériel *


































J'ai fais quelques calculs basiques pour vérifier que le ventilateur pouvait extraire suffisamment d'air,
mon ventilateur ANTEC va de 28 à 40 CFM (cubit Feet per minute)
*Pour rappel:*
_1 CFM = 1,399 m3/h
ou 1 m3/h = 0,5886 CFM_









*On passe au traçage et à la découpe à la Scie sauteuse*


















_Petite astuce pour récupérer la limaille de fer, j'ai mis une feuille mais aussi du Tyro à l'envers, du coup les poussières restent collées au Scotch_






_Utilisation du ventilateur comme gabarit pour le perçage des 4 trous de fixation de celui ci._






En attendant la grille j'ai mis un passe câble plastique de bureau, et ci dessous, je positionne le variateur.






















​
*Dans les jours qui viennent ...*

-Montage de la grille de protection (noire)
-Montage du ventilateur définitif.
-Mise en place de filtres anti poussières.

-Câble management interne et externe.

-Mise en place de 4x2TB dans le Synology


_J’espère que ce post servira à d'autres utilisateurs ou vous inspireras pour vos mises en places._​


​


----------



## aurique (11 Avril 2017)

Joli !!


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2017)

Merci  tu devrais actualiser car j'ai posté trop tôt par erreur ...


----------



## aurique (11 Avril 2017)

Encore plus joli !   mais vraiment t'abuses car maintenant ça me donne des idées et je vais encore me faire engueuler !!!!


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2017)

Fonce et fais toi plaisir !  

Et si sa gueule, je te glisserais des arguments imparables


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

Y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas avec ton ventilo ! Il insuffle ou expulse l'air du meuble ?


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2017)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas avec ton ventilo ! Il insuffle ou expulse l'air du meuble ?


Il expulse, la photo ou l'on voit le ventilateur dehors c'est uniquement pour percer les trous, il est utilisé comme simple Gabarit.



_J'ai en plus trouvé par hasard une plaque blanche chez Brico dépot en 90x90 qui ira parfaitement à l'extérieur, ça sera bien plus joli qu'une grille PC actuellement en place.







La prochaine grille made in Bricot Dépot_












Je vais aussi devoir découper l’étagère intérieur afin de pouvoir monter et descendre celle ci, vu que l'épaisseur du ventilateur m'en empêche, je ferais les photos prochainement.


Jusqu'a présent j'ai gagné 11°C sur ma Freebox et mes HD dans le Synology sont à 30/33°C en pleine utilisation. 
et tout ça sans bruit ni vibration.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

Bon boulot 

Juste une remarque , j'aurais mis les vis qui dépassent dans le caisson


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2017)

Ce ne sont pas des vis mais des fixations en caoutchouc anti vibrations pour boitier PC






A la fin, je couperais proprement, je n'ai pas décidé si je les gardais ou si je passais sur un système de boulons métallique, une chose est sure, c'est bientôt fini 

Merci a vous tous pour votre intérêt et vos conseils.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Désolé j'avais pas pensé a cela , je pense pas que mettre des vis pose un problème de vibration


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2017)

je pense pas non plus, mais je n'avais que ça sous la main


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Il expulse


Ok, du coup le filtre anti-poussières sert juste à l'empêcher de s'encrasser. 


kaos a dit:


> Je vais aussi devoir découper l’étagère intérieur afin de pouvoir monter et descendre celle ci, vu que l'épaisseur du ventilateur m'en empêche, je ferais les photos prochainement.


Tu risques de fragiliser le plateau métallique avec ta découpe.

Le souci avec ce meuble c'est qu'il n'y a que 6 taquets pour les deux étagères. Si tu veux pouvoir changer la hauteur du plateau de la seconde porte, essaie plutôt de faire deux taquets supplémentaires avec la chute de tôle de ta découpe. Après, tu colles un bout de double face sur les aplats supérieurs des taquets pour éviter que les plateaux glissent. Tu peux comme ça avoir deux hauteurs de plateaux dans un meuble qui n'en prévoit qu'une pour les deux parties.


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2017)

je vois ce que tu veux dire mais j'ai des taquets de récup  
Seule l’étagère de droite pourrait être amenée a monter d'un ou deux crans.

J'ai un serveur HP N54L qui nécessite quelques centimètres de plus, et l'étagère du haut ne porteras que des équipements très léger (Switch et Modem) du coup la fragilisation est vraiment minime, c'est a peine un carré de 10cm, je ne pense pas que cela entraine une pliure quelconque mais je vais prêter la plus grande attention a tes conseils.

PS:
_J'ai aussi mis des filtres anti poussières à  l'intérieur des portes sur les 2 carrés a encoches, je ferais des photos quand je rentre._


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

kaos a dit:


> je vois ce que tu veux dire mais j'ai des taquets de récup
> Seule l’étagère de droite pourrait être amenée a monter d'un ou deux crans.



Ah bah si t'as des taquets en rab c'est mieux 


> J'ai un serveur HP N54L qui nécessite quelques centimètres de plus, et l'étagère du haut ne porteras que des équipements très léger (Switch et Modem) du coup la fragilisation est vraiment minime, c'est a peine un carré de 10cm, je ne pense pas que cela entraine une pliure quelconque mais je vais prêter la plus grande attention a tes conseils.



Pas une pliure mais une déformation du plateau du côté de la découpe. Après si c'est vraiment indispensable, il faut que tu essaies de faire un pli avec la partie que tu "évides".
Dans l'idéal, c'est un trait de scie, disque ou grignoteuse sur le plateau de chaque côté du ventilo. Si l'épaisseur du ventilo n’excède pas la hauteur du plateau, tu formes un pli depuis les extrémités des traits de découpe sans couper l'ailette, histoire de consolider la surface plate. De cette manière tu te retrouves avec un double pli identique aux plis avant et arrière du plateau. Après si ça berce, tu peux aisement ajouter un tasseau sous le plateau qui se coincera dans les ailettes



> PS:





> _J'ai aussi mis des filtres anti poussières à  l'intérieur des portes sur les 2 carrés a encoches, je ferais des photos quand je rentre._


Oui mais ce meuble est un vrai gruyère, l'air rentre de partout ! Entre les perçages passe-câbles des plateaux bas et le système de montage-assemblage des faces du meuble, t'as pas fini de poser de la mousse.


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2017)

T'as l'air de très bien connaitre ce meuble 
Il y a effectivement des prises d'air partout et ça été un des facteurs de choix afin que mes équipements n'étouffent pas.

Mon appart donne sur des voies ferrées et c'est extrêmement poussiéreux, c'est incroyable, donc je lutte comme je peux 

L'ultime bidouille serait de rajouter un module thermostat afin de déclencher la ventilation en fonction de la température, surtout utile lorsque je serais absent en cas d'accés au NAS depuis l'extérieur. 
J'ai déjà acheté le module mais je suis pas sur de pousser la "Geekerie" jusque là


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2017)

kaos a dit:


> T'as l'air de très bien connaitre ce meuble


Oui  J'ai la version rouge – mais je n'ai modifié que les serrures en passant sur la version laiton plutôt que chromé. Dans mon intérieur, rouge et or ça passe mieux 

Je connais tellement bien ce meuble que je peux même ajouter que la vue "sketchup" du post #2 n'existe pas au catalogue ! 



> Il y a effectivement des prises d'air partout et ça été un des facteurs de choix afin que mes équipements n'étouffent pas.



Oui d'ailleurs je m'étonne que tu n'es pas démonté le panneau latéral pour faire ta modification.

Perso quitte à percer, je serais peut-être parti sur un quadrillage de trous – au foret à tôle ou étagé – en réservant les trous d'angle pour les vis du ventilo plutôt que plaquer une grille à auvent. Mais c'est juste pour pinailler, hein, c'est très bien comme ça.



> Mon appart donne sur des voies ferrées et c'est extrêmement poussiéreux, c'est incroyable, donc je lutte comme je peux



Pareil, mon voisin lamine de l'acier à longueur d'année et j'en retrouve partout aussi !



> L'ultime bidouille serait de rajouter un module thermostat afin de déclencher la ventilation en fonction de la température, surtout utile lorsque je serais absent en cas d'accés au NAS depuis l'extérieur.
> J'ai déjà acheté le module mais je suis pas sur de pousser la "Geekerie" jusque là


Oui là si tu veux que l'afficheur soit visible depuis l'extérieur du meuble, il faut passer une grignoteuse ou un fraisage pour faire la forme rectangulaire.


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2017)

*Suite ...*

*Plaque d'aération trouvée par hasard chez Bricot Dépot pour 3 euros a peine.*

L'ancienne grille noire est maintenant à l'intérieur coté ventilateur.






_J'ai retiré le grillage au verso de la plaque et j'ai ajouté 4 entretoises afin 
de décoller un peu la plaque  pour faciliter l'expulsion qui était un peu freinée sur coup,
a même vitesse, j'ai eu une hausse de 3°C en moyenne, les rondelles ont ramenées 
les températures a la normale._









*Filtres anti poussières Pc achetés sur Ebay pour moins de 4 euros.
*
_Pour l'instant j'ai mis du Gaffer, je trouverais plus tard, une solution plus esthétique.
je n'étais pas du tout convaincu par l'efficacité de ce dispo et pourtant ... ça marche !_







Prochaine étape, un kit de visserie sympa et définitif​


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

salut très impressionnant ton installation 
jai une petit question voila je viens de prendre un bureau scandant chez IKEA et je voudrai crée 2 support sous le plateau pour passer ma xbox one S et de l'autre coté mon macbook comme sa je gagne de la place sur le plateau et ses plus épuré


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2017)

Salut,
Désolé mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre le nom de ton bureau "bureau scandant" ainsi que la nature de ta question.
Tu peux reformuler le truc autrement ? Tu veux savoir quoi ?


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

dsl correcteur orthographique qui fait C****

je viens acquérir un bureau Ikea standard et je voudrai avoir des idées pour crée des support sous le plateau pour la xbox et le macbook 
comment crée un support et quel matériels faut il ??


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> je viens acquérir un bureau Ikea standard


Si tu ne donnes pas le nom exact, on va chercher longtemps !


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

bureau ikea  linnmon/adils


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2017)

Tu peux aller t'inspirer sur le site "Ikea hacker" y'a tout un tas de bidouilles.

Après le matériel, ça va dépendre, en général 2 serres joints, une scie sauteuse, une visseuse, un mètre, une touche de bon sens + quelques vis et quelques petites équerres métalliques.
Et il y aura toujours quelqu'un de connecté pour t’aider 

Tu peux aussi regarder régulièrement sur "Le Bon coin" pour voir ce qui est a vendre a coté de chez toi, parfois en mélangeant 2 meubles Ikea ....


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

ok merci des info


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2017)

Pour ton bureau  tu peux rajouter une planche sur toute la largeur et d'une profondeur de 25 ou 30cm pour pauser ton ordi. (avec une bande de Led dessous)

Idem pour sous le bureau afin d'y glisser la Xbox.

ça demandera pas de compétences de fou ni une liste de matériel incroyable.


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

oui il faut juste trouver un système pour surélever et mettre ma xbox dessous


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

faire un système du style la mais j'ai enlever les tiroir et faire 3 rangement a gauche la xbox au centre clavier et a droite ordi et par dessus écran


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2017)

Pour rentabiliser de l'espace, ce système est pas mal...





...dans la série Kallax.


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

je viens  de trouver sa sur LB


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2017)

Et tu vas aller à Toulon ?


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

je suis sur Toulon c'est pour mon deuxième appartement


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> je viens  de trouver sa sur LB



a pSour le tarif


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> a pSour le tarif


oui c'est sur j'attend la réponse du vendeur


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2017)

Bien vu !
Prends ton temps, mesure, dessine, mais avec de l'occasion au moins, si tu te trompe, que tu modifie ou que tu changes des trucs avec le temps, au moins tu dépense pas des cents et des milles et en plus c'est plus écologique 

Le plus chiant quand on essaye de se faire une installation, c'est la partie câblage, (caché mais accessible) et l'aération des équipements.  

Arrive ensuite le combat ultime, sans pitié, avec une rare brutalité, le combat que nous redoutons tous, 
le combat contre ..... LA POUSSIÈRE


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

Merci pour tes conseil je pense mettre aussi un petit ventilateur pour le côté Xbox


----------



## kaos (21 Mai 2017)

Tiens nous au jus de ton projet et repasse mettre quelques photos


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

kaos a dit:


> Tiens nous au jus de ton projet et repasse mettre quelques photos


pas de soucis sa va devenir une rubrique SETUP


----------



## USB09 (21 Mai 2017)

Je confirme pour la poussière, c'est dingue.


----------



## Locke (21 Mai 2017)

Je fais les poussières tous les 10 jours avec ça...







...je ne cite pas la marque bien sûr.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Mai 2017)

Locke a dit:


> ...je ne cite pas la marque bien sûr.



 Une spatule enfichée dans une serviette pour fuites urinaires ?


----------



## tristanWX (21 Mai 2017)

bon voila je viens de le récupérer en plus j'ai négocié le prix a 20 euros sa vaut le cout 
pour ce soir j'ai simplement démonter le premier tiroir 
il reste plus qua faire un beau câble management et installé in petit ventilo entre les deux compartiment ouvert


----------



## tristanWX (25 Mai 2017)

voila sa commence a prendre forme 
il reste plus que le bandeau lumineux et le ventilateur 

des que les nouveau Mac mini sortiront j'en prend un


----------



## kaos (26 Mai 2017)

Trop cool !
Il te manque plus qu'une petite bande de led qui puisse changer de couleur avec télécommande (on trouve ça sur Amazon à 15/20 euros à peine) et ça va claquer 
Je la collerais sur la tranche proche du mur pour un plus bel effet.

Tu pourrais aussi envisager un module identique ou dans le meme style sous le bureau, proche du mur (pour pas gener les jambes) cela te ferais des rangements bien  pratiques pour de nombreuses choses.

En tout cas c'est un très bon début et ton espace à l'air super agréable.

---------------------​De mon coté, niveau NAS, j'ai du enlever la façade de mon Synology DS416 car elle vibre c'est une horreur, je suis super déçu de Synology niveau Qualité de fabrication, on es très très loin d'une fabrication "Hight End" comme disent les anglais, ils auraient au moins du faire les Racks en métal, ça aurait largement atténué le bruit.


_@Locke J'ai exactement le meme plumo et c'est aussi tous les jours ! _


----------



## USB09 (30 Juin 2017)

Sympa, mais en ce moment j'ai plutôt tendance à ne plus rien mettre dans les jambes ou  ailleurs, c'est plus facile à nettoyer. Tout dans une grande bibliothèque, tout y est rangé.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2017)

Sympa


----------



## kaos (23 Avril 2018)

Voici presque 1 an que j'ai mis en place mon meuble contenant mes NAS et divers équipements, je voulais donc faire un petit retour.
J'en suis tres content et je n'ai pas eu à faire de maintenance ou d'amélioration particulière.

Les points qui m'inquiétaient : 
*La poussière* - elle est acceptable, je dois faire un clean de temps en temps avec un plumeau et je n'ai vidé le meuble que récemment pour vérifier (ainsi que les rack des NAS) , seul le ventilateur demande un coup de pinceau tous les 1 ou 2 mois, ça varie. Les filtres en façade font bien le Job.
*Le bruit *- inexistant la journée, à peine perceptible la nuit, le régulateur de vitesse du ventilateur est là pour ça de toute façon et je ne regrette pas l’achat de ventilateur de qualité. 
*Chaleur -* Aucun soucis, le Switch et la Freebox sont en hauteur proche de l'extraction d'air, je suis à 18°C en moyenne.

Voilà, rien de bien exceptionnel mais c'est fonctionnel et discret et ça m'a presque rien couté.














Détail de montage page 1


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2018)

kaos a dit:


> Les filtres en façade font bien le Job.


C'est à dire ??
Les décollerais-tu de temps à autre pour voir la quantité de poussières qu'ils retiennent ?
Si tel est le cas, un support magnétique ne serait-il pas plus esthétique à la vue et pratique à l'usage ?

#JaimePasLeGaffer!!


----------



## kaos (7 Mars 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est à dire ??
> Les décollerais-tu de temps à autre pour voir la quantité de poussières qu'ils retiennent ?
> Si tel est le cas, un support magnétique ne serait-il pas plus esthétique à la vue et pratique à l'usage ?
> 
> #JaimePasLeGaffer!!




Paye ton retard  
Ta question m'a quand meme mis la puce à l'oreille.

Du coup apres 2 ans de mise en place j'ai décollé un filtre à la suite de ton post. 
Je suis dans un appart extrêmement poussiéreux (bordure de chemin de fer à panam) c'est juste horrible.
cependant je suis surpris, l'accumulation de poussière et ridicule. 
Quand je passe l'aspi, je passe l'ambout sur la porte, ça doit chopper une bonne partie j'imagine ? 

Ton idée d'aimant est pas mauvaise, mais j'ai d'autres priorités et le gaffeur est parfaitement hermétique. 
Pour plaquer les filtres, faudrait un cadre magnétique. Je suis sur que meme un bout de tissu genre rideaux ferait aussi bien le job.


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2019)

kaos a dit:


> Pour plaquer les filtres, faudrait un cadre magnétique



La version low-tech du cadre magnétique :

• Repérer la prochaine date pour les encombrants.
• Le jour J, se munir d'un cutter et arpenter les trottoirs à la recherche d'un frigo.
• Une fois devant l'objet, saisir le cutter et découper le joint de porte sur la longueur désirée.
• Ne conserver que l'aimant qui se trouve à l'intérieur du joint souple.
• De retour devant l'établi, toujours avec le cutter, découper des tronçons dans la bande d'aimant souple.
• Coller les baguettes obtenues sur le pourtour de la grille avec un double face mousse ou une colle Néo ou PU.
• La grille et son cadre magnétique sont maintenant prêt à l'emploi.


----------

